
Update on T-Mobile Network Issues - sprague
https://www.t-mobile.com/news/update-for-customers-on-network-issues
======
sprague
"This is an IP traffic related issue that has created significant capacity
issues in the network core throughout the day" Uh, what?

~~~
LinuxBender
When call and sms routing failed, everyone checked their account to see if
they missed a payment. Their websites are not designed to handle the entire
user-base logging in at the same time.

